# Outback Decal Curling After 1 Yr



## Raptor22 (Jul 19, 2007)

Our 07 31 KFW's "Outback Decal" on the front of the 5er is curling up at the edges and is looking terrible. Just curious if this is a common occurance with these decals.

I'm guessing that these aren't cheap to replace.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

We just returned from camping today and it looks as though my front Outback decal may be curling also. It doesn't sound like it is at the stage yours is, but I do think mine is headed that way. It is also an '07.


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

Our decal is also peeling up around the edges. I've thought about trimming it with a razor blade and then sealing the edge with clear nail polish when the weather gets warmer. It's sure not pleasing to the eye...


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

My 04 seem to have shrunk a little. Either that or the dirt has just stuck around the edges and made it look that way. But, no curling.


----------



## switchman1000 (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a 07 31 KFW and I just got my decal replaced under warranty. It looked bad and was doing the same thing. Now mine is out of warranty and I hope the new one stays good.. If I was to have to pay for it ..... Well EXPENSIVE!!!!!

Good luck

dave


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

switchman1000 said:


> I have a 07 31 KFW and I just got my decal replaced under warranty. It looked bad and was doing the same thing. Now mine is out of warranty and I hope the new one stays good.. If I was to have to pay for it ..... Well EXPENSIVE!!!!!
> 
> Good luck
> 
> dave


I'll keep this in mind. I am under warranty until August, so we might let it get worse and head to the dealers in July.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

If I were in your shoes, I'd check on warranty, and don't assume because your warranty time is up that your decal isn't covered, since it has happened to many '07's Keystone may still cover it! ASK!! If they say no, go to your local sign guy, and ask them if they can reattach it for you. Our sign guy touches up the edges of our company signage every spring with a "roller pen", he also did our "custom" gold leaf Outbackers.com decal. Start a relationship with your sign guy for the New Year!! It's an easy resolution to keep!!








TTFN,
Ember


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

We had to have our front decal replaced within the first year also and ours is a 2006. Seems like it's a pretty common thing. Our dealer replaced it with no questions but like I said it was within the first year of purchase.


----------



## Raptor22 (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for all of the great advise..... I need to take the OB in for service when we get back in town from camping. I will definately have them take a look at the decal. The sides ones look like new, it's just the front that looks like it might have shrunk slightly and started to curl.......will keep you posted on the outcome.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

So far my decal is good and we have the 31kfw also. Great to see someone else with the same rig, we are few and far between


----------



## Raptor22 (Jul 19, 2007)

5th Time Around said:


> So far my decal is good and we have the 31kfw also. Great to see someone else with the same rig, we are few and far between


Yes we are far and few between. We looked at alot of 5er's before we purchased the KFW and are very pleased with the choice. A year or so ago there were ony 3 of the 31 KFW's logged in. Glad to see the #'s growing.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I replaced mine. After 4 years it was toast from the sun. The new decal was about $60 from my dealer. The old decal will come off easily with a hair dryer and some gentle/patient tugging. It's an easy do-it-yourself project if you're so inclined.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

3 months after owning my 2006 Outback I had some of the decals replaced, under warranty. They had curled and cracked a bit, and I noticed that they are doing it again, though not as bad. Kind of annoying especially when you see other rigs that a bit older then mine and their decals look brand new.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

shaela21 said:


> 3 months after owning my 2006 Outback I had some of the decals replaced, under warranty. They had curled and cracked a bit, and I noticed that they are doing it again, though not as bad. Kind of annoying especially when you see other rigs that a bit older then mine and their decals look brand new.


Yeah, you'd think that the ONE thing that Keystone would get right is putting their signature on their work! If they don't want to replace the decal for you, then simply tell them that you will be more than willing to advertise the great products made by Keystone when you pull into a campground.

The logo is the first thing people see.









Mike


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I think they would last longer if they were made out of vinyl. Mine about curling after 2 years. I was thinking of just debadging it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Our '06 was curling, so we just sold the trailer.









It was time for an upgrade anyway...


----------



## Raptor22 (Jul 19, 2007)

Raptor22 said:


> Our 07 31 KFW's "Outback Decal" on the front of the 5er is curling up at the edges and is looking terrible. Just curious if this is a common occurance with these decals.
> 
> I'm guessing that these aren't cheap to replace.


Just a follow up....
I called Keystone Customer service and complained about the curling decal, they requested pics and the vin #. Within a few weeks a new front decal arrived via Fed Ex.

Anyone have any advise on removing the old one?? I was thinking hair dryer and patience. Just trying to figure how to remove sticky backing.


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

Raptor22 said:


> Our 07 31 KFW's "Outback Decal" on the front of the 5er is curling up at the edges and is looking terrible. Just curious if this is a common occurance with these decals.
> 
> I'm guessing that these aren't cheap to replace.


Just a follow up....
I called Keystone Customer service and complained about the curling decal, they requested pics and the vin #. Within a few weeks a new front decal arrived via Fed Ex.

Anyone have any advise on removing the old one?? I was thinking hair dryer and patience. Just trying to figure how to remove sticky backing.
[/quote]
Goo-Gone? WD-40 followed by a good washing? I'm just letting my decal rot off


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Just picked up our '06 27RLS from the dealer today getting the front decal replaced. Decal was $100 from Keystone. It was peeling badly and I couldn't stand having it look that bad. I am planning on putting a few good coats of wax on this one to try to keep it around a little longer.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

wax won t help, if it did, mine would look perfect and itd gottin worse the last month.....sorry


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Unsure where I read this (might have been here!) but it's supposed to be a Bad Thing to put wax on the decals. Apparently they need to "breathe". 303 Aerospace Protectant is supposed to be good for keeping decals (and anything else plastic or vinyl) from sun and weather damage. Many people use it on their boats for that purpose. We bought some for the new Outback and did all the decals and also the plastic pieces and trim. Hopefully that will keep this one looking nice--but I'll sure let you know if it doesn't!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Chasn said:


> Just picked up our '06 27RLS from the dealer today getting the front decal replaced. Decal was $100 from Keystone. It was peeling badly and I couldn't stand having it look that bad. I am planning on putting a few good coats of wax on this one to try to keep it around a little longer.


I would also NOT recommend waxing the decals. Our decals (the OUTBACK letters, not the swoosh)were looking bad and after we waxed it a couple of times the decals were getting alot worse. The wax just helps take it off. So, we took the whole thing off (letters) and ordered a new one (was $30 from dealer) From now on, if we wax, we was AROUND the decals.

Wonder why there is such a big price difference from dealers on the decals. Maybe different year models are different prices?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Outback decal curling after 1 year = yes. Ours started at about 1yr. as well.

-CC


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

So my 31KFW is curling real bad now as well as some of the side swooshes. Did you just call Keystone support? Did you have to take to a dealer for inspection? Did they send directions for reapplying it? Have you reapplied it yet?


----------



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

Got an email back about our decals... they will not do anything for us. They said we can buy them from a keystone dealer. Yet did not offer any information on where the closest would be. We have NO IDEA! The keystone website has some listed but we called and they no longer deal with keystone. Nice huh? So now we're SOL


----------



## Raptor22 (Jul 19, 2007)

5th Time Around said:


> So my 31KFW is curling real bad now as well as some of the side swooshes. Did you just call Keystone support? Did you have to take to a dealer for inspection? Did they send directions for reapplying it? Have you reapplied it yet?


I called the Tech Support # and they're the ones that told me to send pics along with the VIN to an e-maill address they gave me (it's on my work computer). I followed their directions and sent it off. Within a few days I received an e-mail saying they were looking into it. A few weeks later a decal arrived via Fed-X.
Now just have to work the old one off and clean up the sticky mess.....


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Our 2007 decal is cracking. A bit every year. I keep chipping the cracked edges off. Some day we'll have to replace it... I think we'll need to design an Outbackers.com decal to replace it with!


----------



## Blaque (May 14, 2009)

OBcanOB said:


> Our 2007 decal is cracking. A bit every year. I keep chipping the cracked edges off. Some day we'll have to replace it... I think we'll need to design an Outbackers.com decal to replace it with!


14 months after we bought our 32bhds the decal started peeling. Notified the dealer and they said they would contact Keystone to see what they could do since we werent under warranty any longer. New decal came about a month later and the dealer removed what was left of the old decal and put on the new free of charge







as a good will gesture.


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

I also have a 31KFW thats an 08 and the Front logo looks horrible. I'm the second owner and will email Keystone about it and hope they get me a new one for free. I think I will also send them a few links to these threads about the poor decals.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

They did not put them on for me, but i did get new decals. I was out of warranty since October last year. Keystone told me they have a manufacturer's warranty for 5 years.

Need to push it a little


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Has anyone thought about spraying some sort of automobile clear coat over decal for protection against mother nature?

Perhaps marine polyurethane would do it?


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

Currently waiting on a call back from Graphix Unlimited.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Boy all of these problems with decals is disturbing. During my pdi I noticed that any sharp edges were sticking up. So all I did is press them back down and attributed it to just being new. I hope I don't have the same problems many of you are having.


----------

